# Require a little help with opengl programming-urgent



## quicky008 (Jan 16, 2015)

Can someone please provide the required coding (in C)to draw the following figures using OpenGL?

*imgur.com/lRwSAKp

*imgur.com/K6RRZsV

*imgur.com/1tWEk0x

*imgur.com/ayATkwp

They are needed urgently for an exam,any help with this will be greatly appreciated.

Also what is the proper way to draw a cicle in opengl(using C)?What is the procedure to draw circles at any coordinate position of the screen(eg as shown in the 1st image,where there's a circle on each side of the given rectangle)?


----------

